# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > SQL Server Integration Services - SSIS >  درخواست راهنمایی در مورد BI

## hamide_kh

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان
ببخشید از دوستان آیا در موزد BI (busines intelegens) و نحوه استفاده از آن در sql server  اطلاعاتی داره که بنده را راهنمایی کنه
البته ی چیزایی سرچ کردم و دیدم اما می خوام اگه ممکنه از دوستان با زبانی ساده و گویا راهنماییم کنه

----------


## forestasphalt

learnbi.ir

----------

